# 2009 Jetta Using Oil



## 97greengl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Guys,

So I bought my 09 Jetta S 2.5 in the middle of March and it was due for an oil change within two weeks at 40K. When I drained the oil oil, I got back ~3qts! Yes, 3 QUARTS! The previous owner had it serviced under warranty at the local VW dealership. The undercarriage is bone-dry. There is no visible leak anywhere.

I replaced the oil with 6 Quarts of Mobil 1 0W-40 and sent a sample to Blackstone to get it analyzed. It came back with excessive Iron, Aluminum, and Sodium. The Iron and Aluminum, they said, _could _be attributed to additional break-in and the sodium was probably just a harmless oil additive. I'm most confident it is because the first owner ran it down to 3 quarts!

Since the last oil change, the oil level has hovered right between the min/max lines on the dipstick since then. Today, I checked the level and it had fallen to the minimum line sometime in the last two weeks. There are ~4K miles on this oil thus far.

The car is still under the drivetrain warranty so should I bring it back to dealer and get them to look into the matter or will it just be an exercise in futility?

Thanks for any help! Much appreciated!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i think dealer's spec is like 1qt for every 1k is safe and good.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

In addition, I have personally found that Mobil burns off quite easily. Every time I have used Castrol I haven't noticed the same degree of loss. My suggestions is try a couple of different brand over your next two-three changes, then decide what works best for you!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I switched from Mobile 1 to Castrol. Just didn't like what i saw when I drained the oil at 5k oil change intervals . I have yet to do an oil change since I switched to Castrol.


----------



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

My 05.5 Jetta, 2.5L, manual trans, continued to burn oil up till about 50,000 miles. Since then, its consumption has gone down (was as high as 1qt/3-4k miles). Not excessive, but certainly worth checking on a regular basis. My car now has 100K miles and the burn rate has dropped dramatically. 

I have exclusively used Castrol. 

Perhaps like mine, yours is still "breaking in"!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I would deffinately switch engine oil because I too have noticed that Mobil gets burned up super fast. I used it for my first oil change and ended up burning through about a qt and a half. Ever since then Ive been using Pentosin and it doesnt seem to be buring any oil up, if any its very little. Just my experience and 2 cents.


----------



## 97greengl (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks all for the input! I think for my next change I'm going to do Castrol 5W-40 and see if that changes anything.

I'm a little less worried now that I hear that others experience similar losses.


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

i too have a 09 jetta. i check my oil once a week seeing i drive 100 miles a day. also my dealer puts in mobil 1 i believe. after my 40k i will be doing my own service and will def be changing to castrol. :thumbup:


----------

